# My OB/Black 330i on Pacific Coast Highway - Thanksgiving Day!



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Did I ever mention that I love this car! :thumbup: I liked my old one, too, but I love being able to take the new ride out and "breaking" it in!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice shot! Is that way close to looking black, or is it me?


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *Nice shot! Is that way close to looking black, or is it me?  *


It's that cameleon effect we have been talking about. The sun was lower in the sky when I took that pic. I'll find a pic that brightens it up, but it's not you!


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok, not as good of a shot, but bluer, PhilH. It just depends on the lighting. Trust me, you'll love this color.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

You mentioned black interior with wood trim. Great choice, IMO!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Check out the second picture, and the way the color looks different from the hood to the back doors. It still looks black on the hood, but the color on the doors is the shade of OB that I love.

As for the interior, I had the opportunity to check out two black interiors on a dealer lot, side by side, one with titanium trim and one with wood. There is now no question in my mind that my car should have the wood trim. Some say the titanium/aluminum looks sportier, but when I looked at the two, it was obvious that the wood trim belonged in my car. :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

The car always looks darker at sunset, too!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Nice pics! :thumbup: 

Seeing all these pics is making the wait for mine all the more difficult...  

Mine is currently somewhere in the Atlantic Ocean on its way... few more weeks I suppose.... :eeps: 

I can't wait! :banghead:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *Nice pics! :thumbup:
> 
> Seeing all these pics is making the wait for mine all the more difficult...
> 
> ...


Doeboy, hang in there. The wait, as painful as it is, makes it all that more enjoyable once your baby arrives. Take your mind off of it a bit and tell me what you ordered! Congrats, btw!

:thumbup:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Phil, another "Blue" shot for you!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> *Doeboy, hang in there. The wait, as painful as it is, makes it all that more enjoyable once your baby arrives. Take your mind off of it a bit and tell me what you ordered! Congrats, btw!
> 
> :thumbup: *


Thanks man... :thumbup: BUT.... I can't wait.... 

Especially now since my current car is dead right now... :banghead: hydrolock... took in some fluid from a flooded road during the rain.... :bawling:  perfect timing eh? three or four weeks before my new car is supposed to arrive...

Gotta get it fixed now.... that sucks too... need a new engine...  :banghead:

Ok... now to try to cheer myself a bit... here's what I ordered:

'03 330Ci OB/Black'ette 5-speed 
Sport Pkg, Xenon, Moonroof
Anthracite Headliners
Lumbar support
Auto-dim mirror


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> *Phil, another "Blue" shot for you! *


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *Thanks man... :thumbup: BUT.... I can't wait....
> 
> Especially now since my current car is dead right now... :banghead: hydrolock... took in some fluid from a flooded road during the rain.... :bawling:  perfect timing eh? three or four weeks before my new car is supposed to arrive...
> 
> ...


Awesome order, Doeboy. That's going to kick some arse!

Now, I really need to know. Where the hell were you driving in OC that was so flooded that you took on water like that? Did you drive into Upper Newport Bay or something?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> *Awesome order, Doeboy. That's going to kick some arse!
> 
> Now, I really need to know. Where the hell were you driving in OC that was so flooded that you took on water like that? Did you drive into Upper Newport Bay or something?  *


:bigpimp: about three more weeks and counting....

no... not the bay... but I might as well have been...  hehe I was driving on MacArthur in Santa Ana near Fairview... (near the Costa Mesa border)

I guess the streets weren't draining as fast as the rain was comin down at the time... I came across the flooded lane and not realizing how much water there was... I went through it... :banghead: next thing I know power loss... and the car stops... doh! I have a CAI on that car that is about 6" off the ground... so I suppose enough water got picked up and splashed the filter element long enough for water to get sucked in...

Note to self.... see any sort of puddle and avoid it from now on... :banghead:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

doeboy said:


> here's what I ordered:
> 
> '03 330Ci OB/Black'ette 5-speed
> Sport Pkg, Xenon, Moonroof
> ...


Can you actually order lumbar support as a separate option? How did you manage that? How much did it cost?

I might be interested in obsessing about ordering that option.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *Can you actually order lumbar support as a separate option? How did you manage that? How much did it cost?
> 
> I might be interested in obsessing about ordering that option.  *


Talk to our buddy Shafe...  :thumbup:

I just asked for it... they weren't sure if the factory would accept it... guess it hasn't been done before... :dunno: but the factory accepted the order the way I asked for it... 

Check this thread


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks. $455 for power lumbar? I've got a pretty bad back, but I'm still going to have to think about this one...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *Thanks. $455 for power lumbar? I've got a pretty bad back, but I'm still going to have to think about this one...  *


Hehe... I was thinking the exact same thing you were... I didn't know how much they cost beforehand too... I was guessing based on the Adjustable Lumbar price for the M3 I think it was... it ended up being a bit more...

I just decided I'd play it safe and get it for the sake of my back in case I ever need that extra support.... besides... an extra $455 over the course of an auto loan doesn't make that big of a difference in the payments...  up to you though...

You could always get one of those contoured cushions for back support (I thought about that option too), but I'd rather not have an extra pillow/cushion thing sitting around in the car...


----------

